# Aire Super Puma Whitewater raft



## BilltheRafter (Jun 30, 2021)

Aire Super Puma Raft with 2 thwarts
-used only a few times 
- includes paddles, pfds, helmets
$3,450


----------



## IDoutdoors (Jan 10, 2022)

do you have any pics?


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Or maybe the year or color? Some detail might help you sell it. This isn't the classified section of the newspaper...


----------



## colin_CA (12 mo ago)

I'm interested, where is the raft located?


----------



## adamryan22 (10 mo ago)

Hello, is this raft still for sale?


----------



## scrother (Dec 9, 2013)

Hey Adam, I'm not sure if you're still looking for an Aire Super Puma but I'm selling mine. It's in good shape, barely used but does have a few scratches. No patches. I'm in Telluride. If you're interested I'll need to blow it up to take some pic's. Thinking $3200.


----------



## TDeMoe (Dec 28, 2013)

Interested. Is this still available?


----------



## scrother (Dec 9, 2013)

TDeMoe said:


> Interested.





TDeMoe said:


> Interested. Is this still available?


Yes. It's red with 2 thwarts. Ten years old but used less than 20 times.


----------



## karen newburg (7 mo ago)

Is this still for sale? I am interested. Thanks!


----------



## scrother (Dec 9, 2013)

karen newburg said:


> Is this still for sale? I am interested. Thanks!


Its sold. Sorry thought I had marked it.


----------

